# Pineapple Weed



## rwc1969 (Jul 13, 2009)

I saw a video a while back and the gentleman was making Pineappleweed tea. As soon as he showed the petalless flowers I knew what the plant was, as I remembered it from my youth.

That was about 1 year ago and I finally found the plant, being so small it's kind of hard to spot. But, it makes a great tea, calming, refreshing and soothing.

:beercheer:


----------



## gypsysue (Mar 27, 2010)

It does indeed make a good tea! 

Some of it, on gravel paths around our yard, doesn't get very big, but the stuff that comes up on the dirt paths in my garden get pretty big along the edges. It also does good on the sides of the dirt road we live on.

Smells and tastes like Chamomile!


----------



## rwc1969 (Jul 13, 2009)

The plants I picked from were about 6" tall, but my Mom said they get bigger, she yanked a bunch up last year because it was taking over her flowerbed.


----------



## brucehylton (Nov 6, 2010)

rwc1969 said:


> The plants I picked from were about 6" tall, but my Mom said they get bigger, she yanked a bunch up last year because it was taking over her flowerbed.


I believe that is because it is Chamomile.


----------



## brucehylton (Nov 6, 2010)

gypsysue said:


> It does indeed make a good tea!
> 
> Some of it, on gravel paths around our yard, doesn't get very big, but the stuff that comes up on the dirt paths in my garden get pretty big along the edges. It also does good on the sides of the dirt road we live on.
> 
> Smells and tastes like Chamomile!


I got the wrong Quote the first time.


----------



## TheAnt (Jun 7, 2011)

Is this like "Pineapple Express"? Hrmmmmmm :lolsmash:


----------



## TechAdmin (Oct 1, 2008)

I'll keep my eyes open, I don't think it's down here.


----------



## gypsysue (Mar 27, 2010)

Pineapple Weed is NOT chamomile! The flowers of Chamomile open and have white petals. The flowers of pineapple weed don't open. You have just the yellowish center, the "ball" on top of the plant.

They are from the same family though.


----------



## rwc1969 (Jul 13, 2009)

Austin said:


> I'll keep my eyes open, I don't think it's down here.


Name Search Results | USDA PLANTS shows it as being in all but 4 states, Texas being one of the four. That doesn't mean it can't be found there though, just unlikely.


----------

